# installer ubuntu sur mon iman, est ce que c'est pertinant ?



## tommyleedragonfly (22 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens tout juste de récupérer ce imac

























Apparemment, si j'ai bien compris, il s'agit d'un imac M5521.

La personne qui me l'a donné, a déménager et je ne peux plus la contactée.
Je voudrais savoir si c'est judicieux d'installer Ubuntu dessus vu que ça à l'air d'être le bazar la dedans.
Je repartirai à zéro sur des bases saines.
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Zoidberg (22 Mars 2009)

Il te faudra une distrib ppc, mais a prioris oui, ca devrait pas trop mal fonctionner a condition de prendre un window manager leger, genre lxde ou xfce.


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (22 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir.

Ha oui? et pourquoi une distrib ppc ?
Et pourquoi windows manager ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2009)

Une distrib PPC parce que c'est le type de processeur de ce mac (ce n'est pas un mac Intel). On en trouve encore, mais en général elle ne sont plus maintenues.
Et un window manager léger parce que ce mac est vieux, et que la puissance du processeur et celle de la carte graphique sont ce qu'elles étaient il y a 8 ans.


Note : ne pas confondre un window manager, et Windows Manager de monsieur petitmou 

Bonne chance.


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (22 Mars 2009)

Ok. Mais PPC, ça veut dire quoi?


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2009)

Performance Optimization With Enhanced RISC Performance Computing

Voir ICI


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (24 Mars 2009)

OK. Apparemment, on m'a dit sur un autre forum que ubuntu avait arrêter la production de distrib ppc ? C'est pas grave docteur ?


----------



## Zoidberg (24 Mars 2009)

Oui, ils ont arrete officiellement, mais je crois que la distrib est toujours maintenue par la communaute, ce qui veut dire que tu installes la "vieille" version dispo, puis tu la mets a jour via le net et tu auras un truc a peu pres recent.
Sinon il y a d'autres distributions PPC: Knoppix, Mandriva (ou toujours Mandrake la PPC peut-etre non?), YellowDog ou encore en un peu plus hard a installer mais tres interessant Debian ou Gentoo.
J'aurai tendance a te conseiller une Debian, meme si ca n'est pas la plus simple a mettre en place (c'est pas la plus compliquee non plus  ), l'interet etant que tu peux vraiment choisir tout ce que tu vas installer, ca te fera une distrib vraiment legere et surement plus performante que les autres distribs plus 'user friendly'.
Par contre si tu ne veux pas t'embeter ne te lance pas la dedans, si tu n'es pas motive par l'installation et le cote un peu formateur du truc installe plutot un truc plus simple du genre Ubuntu.


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (24 Mars 2009)

Ok. Ça me dérange pas de me lancer dans une install même si c'est compliqué 
Du moment que ça vaut le coup...
Si je pars sur une Debian, est ce que tout les périph de ma machine seront reconnus et tu penses que j'aurai une issue de secours si jamais...?


----------



## Zoidberg (25 Mars 2009)

Alors ça je ne saurais dire, les drivers il ne devrait pas y avoir de souci etant donné l'age de la bete, mais je peux pas te le certifier a 100%.
Tu entends quoi par "issue de secours"?


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (25 Mars 2009)

Ba je sais pas, peut être une sauvegarde (backup) du system avant ?

P.S au passage, quelle type de mémoire je peux rajouter ?


----------



## Zoidberg (26 Mars 2009)

Oui, effectivement une sauvegarde du système avant peut être pas mal, par contre je sais pas comment faire, mais si tu l'utilises pas pourquoi sauvegarder?
Pour la ram pas la moindre idée non plus, sors une barrette et regarde si tu trouves pas des infos dessus, ou alors via notre grand ami google a tous tu devrais trouver l'info assez facilement.


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2009)

ICI pour la mémoire.

Pour l'instant tu as 256Mo en deux barrettes de 128 si j'en juge par tes photos, tu dois pouvoir aller jusqu'à 1Go en deux barrettes de 512. Mais fouille bien les sites Linux, ils te diront peut-être combien il te faut. Comme tu peux le voir sur le lien, la PC133 n'est pas donnée et représente à elle seule la valeur actuelle de ton ordi...


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (26 Mars 2009)

Zoidberg a dit:


> mais si tu l'utilises pas pourquoi sauvegarder?



En fait, je ne m'en sert pas, mais il fonctionne bien, très lent et pleins de bordel, mais il fonctionne.

Donc, si mon install de linux foire, je voudrai au moins pouvoir revenir à ma config actuelle...



> Pour la ram pas la moindre idée non plus, sors une barrette et regarde si tu trouves pas des infos dessus















Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (26 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> ICI pour la mémoire.
> 
> Pour l'instant tu as 256Mo en deux barrettes de 128 si j'en juge par tes photos, tu dois pouvoir aller jusqu'à 1Go en deux barrettes de 512. Mais fouille bien les sites Linux, ils te diront peut-être combien il te faut. Comme tu peux le voir sur le lien, la PC133 n'est pas donnée et représente à elle seule la valeur actuelle de ton ordi...




Ok. Effectivement, j'ai 2x128mo. Et n'y a t il pas un type de mémoire compatible un peu moins cher ?


----------



## Zoidberg (26 Mars 2009)

Ça semble être de la sdram pc100 (tu peux y mettre de la 133 sans problème).
regarde si tu trouves ta machine la dedans: http://www.configmac.com/choisir-memoire-ram.php
et sinon en moins cher il y a ça http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...5-Memoire-RDC-SDRAM-PC-133-512-Mo-133-MHz.htm .
Ça n'est pas le seul site a proposer ce genre de mémoire, c'est peut-être même moins cher ailleurs (et sans frais de port), regarde aussi en occaz.
En revanche rien ne sert de monter trop haut en RAM, ça va te couter cher pour pas grand chose, déjà 512Mo (+ une de tes barrettes de 128Mo: si elle supporte les barrettes de 512Mo autant en prendre une au lieu de deux de 256, car tu pourras ajouter une 128 a la 512.) pour une distribution pas trop gourmande en ressources (genre xubuntu ou autre environnement avec xfce) ça serait bien.
Mais fais toi d'abord confirmer que c'est bien ce type de mémoire avant d'acheter, et savoir si elle supporte les barrettes de 512Mo et si oui avec combien de puces (sur les pc je sais qu'il y a eu ce genre de limite), je ne connais pas ces machines.


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2009)

Attention à la mémoire pas cher : même si elle semble avoir les caractéristiques voulues (SDRAM, PC133) et quelle rentre dans le slot, elle n'est pas forcément compatible MAC (expérience vécue personellement). Chez MacWay, c'est garanti.


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (26 Mars 2009)

Ok.

Je dois dire que je suis un peu perdu avec toutes ces histoires de mémoires...
Est ce que celle ci serait bonne si j'en prend deux ?
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...2BS%2BIA&itu=UCC%2BCSP%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=8&ps=35

Ou celle ci:
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...2BS%2BIA&itu=UCC%2BCSP%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=8&ps=35


Je ne comprends pas, sur les annonces, ils mettent non compatible Macintosh ?????


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (26 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Attention à la mémoire pas cher : même si elle semble avoir les caractéristiques voulues (SDRAM, PC133) et quelle rentre dans le slot, elle n'est pas forcément compatible MAC (expérience vécue personellement). Chez MacWay, c'est garanti.




Donc d'après toi, les deux offres que j'ai trouvé précédemment, ne sont pas bien ?

Et celle de Zoidberg (http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...5-Memoire-RDC-SDRAM-PC-133-512-Mo-133-MHz.htm)?


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2009)

Tes deux annonces eBay, oublies : Macintosh = Apple, donc incompatible avec ton iMac

Celle de rue du commerce, pas forcément. Fais toi simplement confirmer qu'elles sont compatibles Mac (mais j'en doute), et une fois la confirmation obtenue, si elles ne marchent pas, tu auras un argument pour te faire rembourser.


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (26 Mars 2009)

Exact. C'est tout à fait ce que je vais faire...
Une de 512, ça suffirait ? (avec mes deux fois 128 ?)


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2009)

Ca je ne sais pas, ça dépend de ce que tu installes. Et comme il n'y a que deux slots sur l'iMac, tu vas devoir sacrifier une 128.


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (26 Mars 2009)

Très bien. Je vais essayer d'installer une distrib linux avec 512+128.
Je penses que ça devrai le faire.
Au fait, saurais tu comment on peux sauvegarder une image de l'OS actuel au cas ou ?
Est ce que c'est bon si je change aussi le disque dur (j'en ai un de 40 gigas) pour installer linux et si c'est trop compliqué, je remet l'ancien DD avec OS 9 pour revenir a ma config actuelle ?
Ca peut marcher comme ça ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2009)

L'idéal serait de cloner ton DD sur un DD externe FIREWIRE pas USB, d'ailleurs tu n'as que de l'USB1 sur ta machine (bonjour le débit). par contre il faudrait faire une recherche, ici ou sur Google, pour savoir :
1) si un tel disque est bootable (en OSX oui, mais OS9, je n'en sais rien, voir le forum adequat)
2) ou trouver un logiciel de clonage OS9. 

Bien sur le remplacement du DD est possible, mais pas du genre clic-clac Kodak. Tu es en face d'un iMac, pas d'un PC.
Pour la manip en détail, c'est par ICI

Une autre solution : te créer un live-CD, c'est à dire un CD sur lequel tu peux booter en Linux, sans rien mettre sur ton disque dur. La aussi voir sur les forums Linux, je sais qu'ils en fournissent chez UBUNTU, par exemple.


----------



## claud (27 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Une autre solution : te créer un live-CD, c'est à dire un CD sur lequel tu peux booter en Linux, sans rien mettre sur ton disque dur. La aussi voir sur les forums Linux, je sais qu'ils en fournissent chez UBUNTU, par exemple.


Je partage cet avis.
Prens là Ubuntu 6.10 :
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/MD5SUMS
6.10 est la dernière version (pour power pc) entièrement
soutenue par la communauté ubuntu : essaye la d'abord en live.


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (29 Mars 2009)

Vous avez absolument raison !!!!!
Comment n'y ais je pas pensé au live-CD !!!!
Je vais essayer des que possible avec la version donnée par claud (la v 6.10 de Ubuntu)
En effet, je n'ai que la dernière (la 8.10 héron de mémoire)
J'ai déjà installer du Ubuntu, j'en étais ravis...
Je me permettrais de revenir vers vous si je ne m'en sors pas 

Ha très bientôt et merci encore à tous...


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (8 Avril 2009)

Bon, impossible de lancer le live cd ...
Cela plante juste après le son de démarrage de Ubuntu. On dirai que la carte graphique n'est pas reconnu...

Une idée ?


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (9 Avril 2009)

Bon, toutjours impossible de d'utiliser le live cd...
Un fois taper "live" en ligne de commande au démarrage du cd Ubuntu, tout va bien sauf qu'une fois la musique de Ubuntu passée, plus rien , écran noir et planté...

Auriez vous un conseil ou une idée ?


----------



## claud (9 Avril 2009)

Éventuellement essaye 6.06
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/MD5SUMS

c'est une version LTS


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (9 Avril 2009)

Ok. Je le fait ce soir. 
P.S C'est quoi LTS ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2009)

Long term support. La version date de 2006 et est encore supportée (mais plus pour longtemps : juin 2009)


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (9 Avril 2009)

Ha, ok. Merci ;-)


----------

